# Eclipse hält nicht an Breakpoints



## micbur (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 

mein Eclipse-3.2 hält im Debug-Run nicht mehr an Breakpoints. Ich switche in die Debug-Perspektive, sehe wie dem Breakpoint noch ein Haken verpasst wird und dann in meiner Anwendung eine NullPointerException. 

Weiß jemand, was ich in der letzten viertel Stunde verstellt haben könnte. Ich habe nichts (jedenfalls nicht bewusst) verstellt. 

Ciao, micbur


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

Mal Eclipse neustarten...


----------

